
Tiny magnets will escort ions out of rare material from a shipwreck - okket
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/08/how-magnetic-nanoparticles-will-help-preserve-a-500-year-old-shipwreck/
======
cbsmith
Incredibly cool.

Alternate title: The Dark Arts of Advanced and Unsafe Rust Programming. ;-)

